# Schnittmarken



## HvAppen (18. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine einfache Frage an euch.
Habe gerade eine Visitenkarten in Illustrator 10 erstellt, wie versehe ich diese nun mit Schnittmarken, bzw wie bringe ich sie 10fach auf A4 und versehe sie mit den entsprechenden Schnittmarken?
Würde mich freuen, könnte mir jemand helfen,

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Beppone (20. November 2003)

Hi,

wenn Du nicht selbst die Lithos bzw Platten belichtest (wovon ich ausgehe), genügt es, die Seitengröße benutzerdefiniert anzugeben, 3mm Beschnittzugabe dazu und das Ganze zur Druckerei Deines Vertrauens.

Über deren Ausschießsoftware werden die Nutzen standgenau auf den Bogen gestellt, Passer-, und Beschnittzeichen sowie Dichtekeile mitbelichtet.

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben

Bep


----------

